# Ice Fishing Boots



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

Looking for some advise on Ice Fishing boots. I bucket fish a lot and want a WARM pair of boots. Would like to keep it around the $125 range. Just found a Bosch 18V Lithium Cordless Drill/Driver on sale for $99.00...normaly $180.00...to drill my holes this year and do not want to spend too much on ice fishing this year before we even have ice!! Judah Lake in Lake Orion is already froze over and I am hoping to be fishing my canal by next weekend!!! Thanx for any info on the boots.
Don


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I wear a pair of 1200 gram rubber boots I got on sale at meijer. Winchester brand. I can't say they're the nicest boots ever but 40 bucks on clearance and they are warm and waterproof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I bet if you use the search you will find plenty of responses to your question. This question comes up every year and many people like mickey mouse boots, I personally prefer Baffins Impacts http://www.baffin.com/product_p/40000048.htm. Put some Ice Grips http://www.winterwalking.com/html/icegrips.htm# on the bottom and at the end of the day you're feet will never know they were on ice.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes, the search feature is your friend. Many pages of info on this subject.


----------



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

Just one suggestion....I just bought a pair of these LaCrosse pac boots at Dunhams sporting goods. A pretty good quality boot and really warm. Of course I got them on black friday for $39 , they are like $53 now but the original price was over $100. If you dont mind felt liners they are decent boots. 

http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/ice...r&utm_medium=cse&utm_term=600008&utm_content=

Some people get the military style "bunny" or "mickey mouse" boots with inflatable air bladder and swear by them , they can be had for a good price on ebay. Lots of choices out there.


----------



## deep6in (Feb 18, 2008)

Mickey's are the way to go if you are looking for a decent pair in with a good price range. 
I had the chance to test out some of these http://www.muckbootcompany.com/men/outdoor-sporting/Pages/ArcticSportHi.aspx last year and I will tell you they are far more comfortable to walk in then my old Mickey's and worked a little better during last ice when we were walking in about 3 inches of water on top of the ice-they are also pretty pricey...


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

Your going to love that bosch drill. I got one last year for around 149.00 & use it with a 6 inch laser. 2 of my buddy's are going with that set-up.The one guy sold his gas auger. We are retired & don't walk great distances anymore & I use the black mickey's. I have been using the M& M boots for over 40 years. For the money, hard to beat. good luck, Don


----------



## Kevin Lee (Dec 16, 2005)

bucknduck said:


> I bet if you use the search you will find plenty of responses to your question. This question comes up every year and many people like mickey mouse boots, I personally prefer Baffins Impacts http://www.baffin.com/product_p/40000048.htm. Put some Ice Grips http://www.winterwalking.com/html/icegrips.htm# on the bottom and at the end of the day you're feet will never know they were on ice.


I too use the Baffin's. They are a great boot. The warmest I have ever warn... But I'm sure there are lots of good boots out there...


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

like stated above you will get a million answers to this. I personally have cabelas inferno 2000 pac boots and have never been cold in em. they are very light weight for pac's and comfortable.

J-


----------



## xfactor (Jan 31, 2010)

I like my Mickey's. 1/2 size over with thick WOOL socks.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I've had a pair of LaCrosse Ice Kings for about 13 years now - they'll have to pry them from my cold, dead feet (or would that be warm, dead feet?)! A bit cumbersome, but wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

Tailchaser said:


> Your going to love that bosch drill. I got one last year for around 149.00 & use it with a 6 inch laser. 2 of my buddy's are going with that set-up.The one guy sold his gas auger. We are retired & don't walk great distances anymore & I use the black mickey's. I have been using the M& M boots for over 40 years. For the money, hard to beat. good luck, Don


Thanx for the info Tailchaser. I almost fell over when I saw the $99.00 sign next to it. Wasn't sure if it was perfect or not but for that price I was going to take my chances. Did some research and it looks to be perfect for what I want. It is the drill/driver model with very High Torque. My canal is already iced over and I will be testing it out hopefully mid-week! Just worried about keeping the drill dry and in good condition. Good fishin and I will post some nice pic's of recent catches soon. Got some real nice Calico's over 14 inches and my usual limit of Bull Gills and even some surprise 25 to 30 inch Lakers I caught a week or two ago from SHORE:corkysm55! Have a GREAT weekend.
Don


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Brown duck said:


> I've had a pair of LaCrosse Ice Kings for about 13 years now - they'll have to pry them from my cold, dead feet (or would that be warm, dead feet?)! A bit cumbersome, but wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I'M quite happy with my mickies !......no need to wonder if another is better ..... thats like trying to make a rounder wheel .... ha ha ha


----------



## Tailchaser (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey guys, you know the saying . "If it ain't broke don't fix it."


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

just got a pair of Arctic Pro Muck boots online and they are very comfortable, used them this weekend muzzleloading and no complaints, will have to see what the ice brings.

If you choose Muck boots, I got mine online from SuperCasuals.com
and they were $109 shipped to my door.

good luck


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/ensemble/Foo...-958E-DF11-A0C8-002219318F67&mr:referralID=NA

I have put a ton of miles (5 seasons) on these boots and they rock. They are big, but light and incredibly warm. I especially like the fact that they put some distance between your feet and the ice. I have messed up circulation and I have never had cold feet with these babies.

They are on sale right now as well.

Hope that helps


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I think this will be the 6th or 7th winter I have ran the above boots best thing ever good down to -140 light and I can run in these If I need to.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Agree with the last 2 posts. Cabela's Predator Extremes tough to beat.. Haven't even thought about cold feet since I bought these...


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with the above posts as well.The Predator Extremes are the best buy out there.I bought a extra set of felts to be able to "rotate" them so you always have a dry set ready to go.The following year I bought another of set boots.We go to Canada snowmobiling / fishing & you can get into slush that goes above your boots.With the xtra set back at camp,I've got dry boots waiting.I've never had cold feet with these boots.The toe warmer pockets are great if you're going to be out all day.IF your toes start to get cold,pop in a set of heat packs & you'll be toasty in minutes.They are great quality & a great value if you can get them on sale say around $120 or so.Look at Cabelas web site they normally have coupons for $10 to $20 off certain purchases.This could pay for the shipping.Order a size or 1.5 times larger than your shoe size.I went with the 1.5 x normal shoe & this works great for me.You will not be disapointed with these boots.


----------

